# K&H Small Animal Heating Pad?



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I got Betsy this heating pad today. I got it out of the box and plugged it in and went and did other things. Just I just noticed that the pas is making weird noises. It's not all the time just a few times every few minuets. My question is have any of you guys had this problem? I'm worried mine is defective or something and it's making me nervous to use it.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Heating pads aren't a great heating option. I don't have experience with that kind, but you'd be better off returning it and investing in a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) or a small space heater. A heating pad isn't going to work well as the primary heat source, even when it's functioning correctly.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a space heater too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have that pad too. I'm trying to recall if I ever heard noises at all...was it like a clicking noise? I feel like I heard it do something every few minutes when I used it with Lily, but I have a terrible memory.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

Its more like a buzzing kinda. But I have to be really close to hear it. My dad's an electrial engineer and he keeps saying it's fine. But I don't know. He says that it's sending out radio waves or something because it's making the picture on my TV a little fuzzy. I don't want to leave it running all the time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, that does sound a bit familiar. If you want, I can dig mine out later tonight and plug it in to see if it does it too. That pad only heats up if there's weight on it, so if you want to let her control the heat, you could put it just under her igloo so it only heats when she's in there (if that works - I can't remember how much weight is required to start it heating). I wouldn't personally go back and forth between having it plugged in or not though, whether she's in the igloo or not. It's not a whole lot of extra heat, but it could make enough of a difference to throw her off.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

Could the noise be it heating up or like turning on? I just want to make sure it's safe to use.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been doing research and surfing the web for answers, and apparently a lot of people have this problem. The pad is weight activated and automatically kicks on when it's touched or moved in anyway. I'm assuming that it does it because Betsy likes sleeping on it during the times I have it plugged in. I suppose I just worry too much. :roll:


----------

